# Primary epiploic appendagitis dx code



## maria25 (Nov 4, 2009)

Wondering what is used for Primary epiploic appendagitis for an ER visit??? We are coming up with different answers over here..
Thanks


----------



## jodi (Nov 20, 2009)

We would use 751.5. Hope this helps!


----------

